# Betta Fish Pictures (: (>HERE<) :)



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have any cool looking or unique betta fish pictures then you are very welcome to post them here...  also tank set up pictures for your fish would help me get some ideas too thank you i have so many pictures that i would like to share with you :-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*my pictures*

okay well here is one of (MY) pics

sorry its really blurry ill try to get new ones


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are my absolute favorite fish that I've owned and I miss them very much. I have yet to find another really red CT like Ruby (second picture). His color was amazing. Sorry for all the pictures.lol ;-)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

And here are the beautiful men in my life now. :lol: I need to get better pictures of all of them.

1. Gabriel
2. Elvis
3. Valentino
4. Apollo


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

gorgeous fish BettaxFishxCrazy!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> And here are the beautiful men in my life now. :lol: I need to get better pictures of all of them.
> 
> 1. Gabriel
> 2. Elvis
> ...


wow im so amazed right now im in shock =D lol and i have to say do not be sorry for these pictures you should be proud and my favorite picture is Valentino hes gorgeous =D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

what is valentino?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful bettas bettaxfishxcrazy


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*(my bettas) i love them all (who is ur favorite)???*

look at my beautiful bettas

okay well im sorry that these pictures are so blurry=D

1.Goliath my first and only one here with me right now=D
2. Isis with Calypso in the background(they came from the same spawn)=D
3.Isis and Pheme
4.Leo in him small water changing cup i gave him away
5.Titan the betta that i had for only 2 days(it was terrible when he passed):'(
6.Pheme again
7.Pheme again in an even clearer picture
8.titan again (he looks kinda purple in this picture)=D
9. # 9 is what i like to call my (alpha female) biggest one of the pack and she was about Pheme's size when i got her and now look at her
10.Pheme

any there are all of the pictures that i have of my bettas if you want i could post a couple of my moms betta she has just 1 and his name is Jay hes so adorable=D but thats up to you guys you can private message me if you want them


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Valentino is a VT. I'm not really sure what his color is.lol I just say red/purple butterfly


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Thanks guys! Valentino is a VT. I'm not really sure what his color is.lol I just say red/purple butterfly


I loove his looonnngg tail haha he looks like my old fish Neptune


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!  That's an older picture of him, his tail has grown a little bit more since.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Here is Alien my baby boy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Here is Alien my baby boy.


wow hes beautiful "Alienbetta" =D


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Bettalover2033.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your welcome i think he deserves to be reconized


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol if you could see him in person you would probably fall in love!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

most likely i will lol i cant get over the way his color looks its like the red is red paint that is slowely falling down his tail


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Here is a better pic for you!LOL








Have you fallen in love yet.LOL LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i fell in love a long time ago Crowntails are my favorite=D they are just like kings lol..

absolutely amazing. 

but when i got my first Crowntail it died in less than three days =( this is why i would never buy bettas from my LPS i have to go to wal-mart

anyway hes so cute


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I got him at Walmart;-)!I plan on saving some more of them:-D!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

what do you mean your going to save them the fish or something else?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The fish.LOL :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohh okay lol why are you going to save the fish??


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Do you see how Walmart haves them in those little stinking cups.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Do you see how Walmart haves them in those little stinking cups.


ohh yea but i thought you meant save your bettafish like save them for later lol =D


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

No I meant save them from Walmart!


----------

